# Sim2 Mico 40



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been looking into the Sim2 crystal 45 for probably 8 months and have found 0 faults save 1... bulb replacement costs are north of $550 from my local dealer. Is it realistic to consider upgrading to the Mico line and pay everything up front to not have to deal with dimming and replacements of bulbs later? Is it naive to think a projector would actually last 9 years (the point where its a wash on bulbs compared to the significantly higher initial cost of the Mico)? Also I understand that the alphpath light engine and optics in the Mico are top notch but with only approx 700 lumens I'm just not sure. I'm trying to schedule a demo soon but the dealer said 3 weeks so I'm looking to you for opinions before I get in too deep. Also an important note- the wife is totally ok with spending the extra $8,000 upfront as long as it will eventually even out.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had experience with quite a few of the older Sim2 units but not this specific one, that said Sim2 units almost always rate as having a low light output but perform very well in controlled conditions. You can also look at the Runco LED projectors at that range.

That said, with me experience with Sim2 if you don't catch the bulb before it goes you will be sending the unit in as everytime I have had a bulb die in a customers unit it exploded and put glass shards all through out the projector. I really do like the PQ of Sim2 units, their control was not the best though so if integrating with a higher end control system make sure your programmer is familiar with the code.

Sorry I can't be more help, haven't been down to Sim2 USA in a while.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info I appreciate the insight on the bulbs that might just seal the deal on LED for me. I am also going to integrate a control4 system into my room. I'm not sure how high end that is but I will pose Tue question to my dealer of there will be a problem getting everything to work together. Another probably dumb question but does anybody know of anything coming down the line other than 4k that might make a person want to upgrade sooner that 8yrs or so


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

A Control4 system should be able to integrate the Sim2 without problem as long as the dealer knows what they are doing, the hardware is capable.

There is always something bigger and better coming down the line.


----------



## silver700 (Feb 13, 2012)

The bulbs are pricey but depending on how much you use your projector, you could buy 5 more bulbs and still be much cheaper than the mico. I was going to buy the mico as well to save on bulbs but I realized that i will probably purchase a new projector in about 3 years, by then the led technology will be much better and i would still have saved a few thousand dollars going with the crystal. just my 2cents :bigsmile:


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

I appreciate your opinion that is the road I find myself going down right now maybe take the $10,000 I save and invest for 3yrs and redo my theater with D-Box chairs or something


----------

